# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Sansui P-1000

## vlahoskwn

καλησπερα σας!!!
θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σαςσχετικα με ενα προβλημα που εχω ο πατερας μου εχει απο το 86 το παραπανω πικαπ το πηρα εγω τωρα και βλεπω πως το βαρυδακι πανω στον βραχιονα δεν ειναι κουμπωμενο (το εχω το βαρυδακι)και θελω να το κουμπωσω αλλα δε ξερω πως και γιαυτο θα ηθελα την βηθεια σας
και τελος θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τι μπορω να  κανω ωστε να το συντηρησω και να ειναι το ιδιο οπως στην αρχη η καλυτερο και αν αξιζει να αλλαχτει κεφαλη και καλωδια rca;

αν θελετε μπορω να ανεβασω και φωτγραφιες για να το δειτε

----------


## east electronics

Αν μιλαμε για το πισω βαριδι    πρεπει οχι μονο να το βαλεις αλλα να το ζυγιζεις κιολας ..ευκολα θα βρεις βιντεο στο youtube  για την διαδικασια 

Πολυ βαρο σημαινει παραμορφωση και καταστροφη της βελονας και του δισκου ενω  λιγο κακη αναγνωση του δισκου κλπ 

Δες το

----------


## vlahoskwn

ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σου το ξερω οτι πρεπει να το ρυθμισω αλλα ειναι το θεμα πως πρεπει να βαλω το βαρυδακι το οποιο κουμπωνει με παξιμαδακι δεν εχει βγει δηλαδη μονο το βαρυδακι αλλα και ενας μικρος αξονας που εχει και μπαινει το βαρυδακι
και το προβλημα μου εναι οτι το παξιμαδακι πρεπει να μπει μεσα απο τον βραχιονα κα δεν ξερω πως 
σημειωση:αν σηκωσω τον βραχιονα βλεπω που μπαινει το παξιμαδι αλλα δεν μπορω να το βαλω λογω του χωρου

----------

